# Help with forgotten parental control password



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone knew a work around other than doing a full restore on my fire hd to turn off the parental control once the password is forgotten?  Thanks


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

No that I know of . . . . you could ask Kindle CS


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

I would get some rest and with any luck, the passcode will come to mind (or more accurately 'to fingertip') again. Apart from that I think you need to factory reset. That's kind of the point of having a passcode, though 4 digits doesn't seem altogether secure to me.

I finally set up a password manager (LastPass), and that's been very helpful in having somewhere more secure and convenient to keep passwords and such. It was really getting out of hand.

But CS might be able to reset it as well if you can prove your identity somehow. You might give them a call.


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions tsemple and Ann.  I was asking this question for a friend and the issue is that somehow a kid set it while messing around with her firehd.  Everything she needs works except purchasing items from the kindle itself and she can always just buy books and apps from Amazon and have them sent to her firehd.  I know she doesn't want to do a reset because she is way up in levels in some games she plays.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think there are warnings about having to do a restore if you forget a password.  Best to call CS.

Betsy


----------

